
Apple announces CarKey, which will let you wirelessly unlock your car - djrogers
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/22/21299182/apple-carkey-ios-14-13-digital-key-unlock-car-iphone-wwdc-2020
======
tedmiston
Big point

> The first car supported will be the new 2021 BMW 5 series, which comes out
> next month.

------
speedgoose
I'm sure they will respect their customers' privacy.

